# Nzs3910



## CharlieM (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Recently moved over and am in the process of taking on some work on my house. I need to get hold of an online copy of the NZS3910 document, been told this will make it easier. Does anyone have this as a PDF they can send me?

Thanks, Charlie


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

Try this link 

Building Code Compliance Documents - Department of Building and Housing

it contain many NZ building codes


----------

